# Need your help: Lexmark Z515 and cups

## MasterX

I just bought a Lexmark Z515 printer, which is NOT supported by foomatic drivers.

I have compiled the necessary modules and everything seems to work just fine.

dmesg gives me

```

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x009F

```

and cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

```

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=043d ProdID=009f Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=Lexmark

S:  Product=Lexmark 510 Series

S:  SerialNumber=18K518521030170

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  4mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=07(print) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usblp

E:  Ad=05(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  16 Ivl=0ms

```

The printer is recognized by the kernel, but I can not print.

I run KDE, and I configured the printer with KDEprint and cups. There is no dirver for the printer.

Am I doomed or is there a trick?

Thank you

----------

## steveb

did you looked already at http://www.linuxprinting.org for a driver? if you don't find a driver, then use one of the older drivers for the zxx series. i know they work with linux.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## MasterX

 *steveb wrote:*   

> did you looked already at http://www.linuxprinting.org for a driver? if you don't find a driver, then use one of the older drivers for the zxx series. i know they work with linux.
> 
> 

 

At linuxprinting.org I did not find a driver for the printer. I tried to use older drivers but it did not work.

Currently I am using driver for Z52 and nothing is printed.

In the /var/log/cups/error_log I see several pages but ..... I do not know what they are talking about.

Cups search for /dev/usblp0 but I have /dev/usb/lp0 is this a problem?

One last thing: In KJobViewer, under State I see "Processing...", but nothing is printed.

----------

## steveb

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Cups search for /dev/usblp0 but I have /dev/usb/lp0 is this a problem?

 

this is sure a problem. maybe not the solution to your printing problem, but definatly a problem you need to solve.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## MasterX

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *MasterX wrote:*   Cups search for /dev/usblp0 but I have /dev/usb/lp0 is this a problem? 
> 
> this is sure a problem. maybe not the solution to your printing problem, but definatly a problem you need to solve.
> 
> cheers
> ...

 

Ok, let me add one more thing. In /etc/cups/printer.conf I changed the 

DeviceURI usb:/dev/usblp0 to DeviceURI usb:/dev/usb/lp0.

Now, when I use the cups interface to install a new printer, when it askes me for the local port, under USB I have Lexmark 510 series. 

I believe there is something else that I need to configure in order to print. The "Processing..." bothers me a lot!

Any idea what I should do?

----------

## steveb

what are the rights for /dev/usb/lp0 ?

how do you print? (gimp-print, ppd, etc) ?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## MasterX

 *steveb wrote:*   

> what are the rights for /dev/usb/lp0 ?
> 
> how do you print? (gimp-print, ppd, etc) ?
> 
> cheers
> ...

 

ls -l /dev/usb/lp0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 180, 0 Dec 31  1969 lp0

So far I am trying to print a test page, and I have not succeeded

----------

## steveb

looking at the lexmark-list archive at http://linuxprinting.org/pipermail/lexmark-list/ i see, that you are not the only one having trouble to get the printer working. looks like no one has this particular printer up and runing.

sorry, but i can't help you more.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## MasterX

I should have taken seriously that database    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MasterX

Has anybody encountered a similar problem?

----------

## Nicom

I just got one of these for free, but I can't get it to work either.

----------

## black hole sun

Guys check out this wiki entry (which coincidentally was written by me  :Wink:  )

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printers

----------

## Nicom

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> Guys check out this wiki entry (which coincidentally was written by me  )
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printers

 

Thanks alot, worked for me! I've never used wikipedia so if you want to update the confirmed printers list with a Z515 with devfs go ahead. Also for me there was no install dir to go into, the rpms were in the base dir I was working in, and the line

```
tar -xvzf z600-1.0-1.i386.tar.gz -C /
```

 was

```
tar -xvzf z600cups-1.0-1.i386.tar.gz -C /
```

 for me.

And you might want to add that su is necesary for some parts, as is an rc-update to add cups at the end(for those that may not know). Thanks for the help.

----------

## black hole sun

 *mocnicom wrote:*   

>  *black hole sun wrote:*   Guys check out this wiki entry (which coincidentally was written by me  )
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printers 
> 
> Thanks alot, worked for me! I've never used wikipedia so if you want to update the confirmed printers list with a Z515 with devfs go ahead. Also for me there was no install dir to go into, the rpms were in the base dir I was working in, and the line
> ...

 Well I always run as root (OH NOES!!!!  :Shocked:   :Very Happy:  ) so I didn't know about the su parts, I'll fix the guide as per your experiences (in fact I just went back and did it again myself - you are right!)

About the wiki - anyone can edit it, any time, any article!

Lastly, it's good to hear my FAQ worked for somebody  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shade266

black hole sun, Thanks for the awesome wiki contribution on the Lexmark printers! I recently purchased this Z515 printer for a second printer(cheap) and was going bonkers on the driver incompatitbility with linux. Great job. By the way.. the instructions/how-to is very capable of handling this printer with both udev and devfs without a hitch. A simple reboot is all that is needed using devfs to get the printer up following /etc/fstab configuration and the wiki instructions.

----------

## bungernut

My printer keeps printing in very light red. Any suggestions?

----------

## bungernut

turns out my printer was a lemon

----------

## Keyed

Thanks, this is just what I needed. I got my Z55 working with the Z55 drivers from Lexmark. Lexmark was sure no help.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nunopedrosilva

I'm having trouble with the driver I've downloaded from the site for z515

I've followed all the steps from wiki howto, and get this when I try using the backend: 

./z600: error while loading shared libraries: liblexprinter.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

----------

